# Renting dual fuel machine. Harder than I thought..



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

So after literally a dozen emails to various companies, I can't find anyone to rent me a dual fuel machine.

I can get mains only on rent, and dual fuel on lease, but not rental.

I want to be able to test my business model for 6-12 months without the large financial commitment.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Anyone?

Can't be that unusual to want short term rental..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you spoken to Andy @coffeebean or Bella Barista?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Am only guessing here but by the very nature of the machine you looking for being dual fuel implies use in a mobile environment which would make it nigh on impossible for a rental company to find should there be a default on rents etc. A single source machine would generally be static and thus potentially easier to locate.

What you may find is that whilst a second hand machine may not be the cheapest and difficult to source, you would get most of your investment back should you decide to call it a day as there is a demand that outstrips supply (hence harder to find)

Might be worth a call to some mobile outfitting companies such as Towability (the commercial fit out side of Bella Barista) or @coffeebean , @ eson here to see if either can help in locating one or pointing you in the right direction. Not sure if either would sell / rent a second user duel fuel unit but could be helpful in your quest.

Hope of help and good luck in your venture, might even be worth putting a wanted ad on here?

John


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Andy only does lease, and i have now emailed Bella, thanks.

Thanks John, I was thinking this myself, get a serviced second hand machine. I

was just concerned that the call out engineers have you over a barrel when it comes to emergency call outs. Whereas the rental option, it's all-inclusive.

In regards to security of payments - surely they could use a home address, provided it wasn't rented.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Some engineers are quite ethical re. callout fees.....


----------

